# Bluetooth manager

## armaoin

Salve a tutti, ho un problema con i vari bluetooth manager (kbluetooth, blueman, gnome-bluez) in pratica da utente normale funzionano solo se faccio partire il wm da kdm (presumo funzioni anche con gdm), invece se uso slim o faccio partire l'ambiente grafico da console (startx) non funziona.

Poichè da root il problema non si pone deduco che sia un problema di permessi, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere: ho provato a vedere se ci fosse un gruppo in particolare ma niente.

Dato che voglio continuare ad usare slim, ma mi serve il bluetooth come posso risolvere?

P.S.

Uso l'ultima versione stabile di bluez (4.63).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Puoi verificare seguendo la guida ufficiale Gentoo se è tutto installato e configurato a dovere ? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

Magari c'è qualche piccolo problema di conf.

----------

